# Travel Destinations > North America >  Best spot in Florida?

## HolRockers

Before I moved to Florida I spent almost six weeks driving around the peninsula, trying to decide where to settle.  I chose the St. Petersburg area, on the west coast near Tampa.  I think I found the best area in Florida, but I wonder what places other people like.

----------


## HARRY256

i ve been for about a week in Miami....
Its one of the places i would love to be able to live as a resident there.
Unfortuantely i am concerned about the hurricanes too much lately and i wouldnt want to end up like those people from new Orleans.

----------


## rocketmail009

A friend of mine moved to Sanibel Island and she swears that her Island is the best spot in Florida Undecided

----------


## jason

Florida is very beautiful and attractive place which is one of my favorite places as well. I really love to go there especially with family because its beaches and places attract me to visit again and again. 

Top places like Busch Gardens, Discovery Cove, Kennedy Space Center, SeaWorld and Universal Studios are top attractions.

Moreover, try visiting Virginia as well where you’ll find lots of outstanding places like Luray Caverns and Shenandoah National Park.

----------


## GFI

I visited Virginia only once in my life with my family to spend the holiday destinations. First I visited Virginia Beach then I travel its most prominent park called Shenandoah National Park which could be termed as one of the top tourist attractions in USA. I also recommend everyone must visit once in life.

----------


## jems jon

Florida is very beautiful and attractive place which is one of my favorite places as well.

----------


## herryjohn

Best spot in Florida for fun is Orlando Amusement Park.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Florida is very beautiful and attractive place.Virginia Beachis one of the place in Florida.

----------


## davidsmith36

Amelia Island is best place to visit in florida.

----------


## Samuel Feetham

fefwfwedfvsdvd

----------


## Samuel Feetham

fbdfbbdbfbdfbfbd

----------


## Samuel Feetham

fdbzfdbzdbfz

----------


## Samuel Feetham

gnfnxnnfgngnfngfn

----------


## Samuel Feetham

svsdvdsvdvdvsds

----------

